# BEST LOCATION FOR BATTERIES?...



## mcshorelunch (Nov 11, 2013)

I am about to start a mod on a Monark 1442.. it will have 2 batts when complete (trolling motor/lights and electric start).. the T-motor is foot controlled bow mount.. room is not an issue I am gutting the boat completely and framing from scratch... this is more a stability/getting on plane question/problem...

should I keep both batts in the back? ...or.. center one under the front deck? also.. if I keep both in the back... should they be in the center or the side corners? keep in mind there will be a 6 gallon gas tank in the back also... 

any advise would be helpful... thanx, Pvt. Joker...


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 11, 2013)

Do a rough calculation of the amount of weight fore and aft during normal use (including motors, fuel, people, and accessories). I placed one battery in the middle bench and left one at the back. It is enough to offset all the weight at the back of a small boat with a transom motor, but it still allows me to move to the bow to fish comfortably. Batteries are very heavy... heavier than your gas tank, keeping them near centerline keeps the boat from listing. My boat is a 1542 and is very fun and stable set up the way it is in the link below.


----------



## mcshorelunch (Nov 11, 2013)

makes sense... a nice big group 27 up front should keep the nose down when im riding solo...


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be fine farther forward if necessary, but one 27 in the middle bench allows me to get up on plane when running off the transom motor, gives me a balance advantage when passengers sit on the front benches, and along with the weight at the transom it is enough to act as a counter balance when I move to the front to fish at the bow on my own.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 11, 2013)

+1 on what Scott said. Weight distribution is key...especially with a 14 ft craft.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 12, 2013)

I ditched my starter/lights battery and use my front battery (tm battery) for everything. I was stern heavy...


----------



## mcshorelunch (Nov 13, 2013)

thanx for the advice... i've decided to go with a deep cycle centered under the front deck set back as far as possible... the crank batt will be mounted and centered under the rear bench.. and the gas tank centered between the bench and transom... ill be adding 2" of flotation under the new deck.the entire lenth of boat.... she should be pretty steady... has a 60" beam...


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you gone out for a test run with the batteries/tanks at least near the planned locations? You might even want to consider throwing a little extra weight in to simulate planned decking etc. If there are any adjustments you need to make for balance, you'll be glad you did this before you start spending a bunch of time/money fabricating.


----------



## mcshorelunch (Nov 15, 2013)

Great suggestion for sure.. but.. the layout im going with is pretty basic... fab an all aluminum deck from the bow back 5.5ft ,gut the center (cock pit) and raise 1in, deck in aluminum ... fab a back bench with compartments...so, its either, both batts in the back.. or crank batt in back and the t motor batt up front... ill leave room for both options...


----------



## mcshorelunch (Nov 15, 2013)

Also, your build (Scott) has the same beam and similar original layout as my MonArk.. after your mod.. how stable is she? can 2 people stand in her and fish without too much problem? would you have went all aluminum if you had to do it again?


----------



## elkhornsun (Nov 15, 2013)

I would keep them in the back as the short cable runs provides maximum amps to the motors. The only reason to move them forward is to help with the trim of the boat by moving the weight toward the bow. If you have anchor rode or other weight up front it is not going to help to have the additional weight of the batteries. The transom area of the boat is going to take the least amount of pounding and that will greatly improve battery life with non-gel type batteries and using flooded type will save you money.

If you do move the batteries further from the motors then upgrade to a large wire gauge to minimize the current losses. This same concept is why a battery that will be used with a bow mounted trolling motor is placed in the bow area of the boat so as to minimize the wire runs. With DC current you have to double the distance from the battery to the motor when checking the tables so as to include both the positive and negative parts of the run.


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you'll be fine, just keep weight distribution a critical part of your plan. I never wanted to spend the money on aluminum with this boat, this was my first foray into modding and mistakes would have hurt the pocket book too much. If I go bigger someday, maybe I'll use aluminum, but if this riveted boat holds up I think it would be fun to improve some things and I can do that with a little more lumber. We find my boat is very stable; my buddy who's fished out of v hulls his whole life is very impressed with the benefits of this jon and its layout/setup.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ditto on just running one if your water and planned usage will allow it. I'd also try and keep it around the middle of the hull, especially if you plan to fish solo off the front deck.


----------

